# Mafia 2, Left for Dead 2 BLACK SCREEN PROBLEMS! HELP!



## bgscarface (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok, so I'm running on an hp pavillion vf52 monitor on windows 7 64 bit (Geforce GTS 250), and every time I try to play LFD2 or Mafia 2, the screen goes black and a message pops up:
Out of Range
Set Monitor to:
1024 x 768 @ 60 Hz.

I've tried almost everything and I just can't fix it! Please help ASAP


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

check you have latest nvidia driver for that card as probably includes fixes for that game

what happens when you do as it says and change monitor settings?

physically change monitor settings first via display properties in control panel then start game

when game starts , dont actually load/play it go to settings for the game , game specs etc and set the range there


----------



## bgscarface (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, when I try to change my res from the control panel, it does the same thing...
If I try to change something from the actual monitor, the monitor says "Locked".


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

try installing actual driver for the monitor, many just use windows default

try altering the res in safe mode then re boot

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00046245.pdf type into search " out of range "


----------



## bgscarface (Aug 27, 2010)

I installed the driver for the monitor: still doesn't work.
I can't alter the game in safe mode cuz it doesnt have a safe mode...
In the manual, it still doesn't say anything...
Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

odd one this, is it via steam or disc?maybe possible to rightclick the icon some games have an option there to open in 1024x754 as example


----------



## bgscarface (Aug 27, 2010)

It's via disk. Aaaaand it doesn't have an option like that


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

go to nvidia control panel

http://de.download.nvidia.com/Windows/197.13/197.13_NVIDIA_Control_Panel_Quick_Start_Guide.pdf

make sure little icon is running in task bar , click it to set range of game then start game


----------

